# What does it mean to start living for yourself?



## dayym (Jan 5, 2016)

Everyone keeps telling me this.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Stop doing what others want you to do?


----------



## ScottK94 (Oct 22, 2015)

What specifically are you referring to?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

move out, find a job. Quit leeching off parents.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Do what makes you happy.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

People have been telling me this too. Maybe it means you are feeding off so much of other people, what they are doing with their lives and their opinions of you(easy to do with SA),
that it seems like you aren't even living yours? Develop yourself and interests, do things that make you happy, build your self-confidence and self-esteem. Dont worry about everyone else.

That is what it means to me, at least.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

People always tell you to live for your self to build your confidence. Start living for yourself means start living happy, do what makes you happy.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

To not live to please others. Live to make yourself happy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't let others dictate how you live your life, dictate that for yourself.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Don't let others dictate how you live your life, dictate that for yourself.


Hows Australia? My dad faught against an alligator there


----------



## sosassy (Oct 29, 2014)

I take it as meaning live without worrying about how others perceive you.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

It means stop doing things to please others such as friends/family/partner. Be more selfish and only do things that you genuinely want to do, as opposed to this and that just because you can't refuse that person.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

I think it means live life they way you want to. Stop listening to others when they start dictating how your life should go and stop caring what they think. This is a good in theory but difficult in practice as most things are.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Losing virginity apparently


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> It means stop doing things to please others such as friends/family/partner. Be more selfish and only do things that you genuinely want to do, as opposed to this and that just because you can't refuse that person.


That only works if you are super rich or a genius at your field of expertise , then basically you don't have to be nice to people or at least pretend to be nice .


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

Often times we live our lives with worry about what is and isn't appropriate. And we based that on what we feel other people feel is and isn't appropriate. Well you spend so much time trying to meet the expectations and behave in what would be considered "normal" that you kind of end up losing yourself because your always adjusting yourself to being well mannered and appropriate and not cause trouble. But you need to stop that. Do what you want. Express yourself. Stop suppressing your feelings. Be yourself. Live your life with what you feel is okay. Be yourself and live for yourself.


----------

